
Ronnie Nader: Ecuador’s One-Man Space Program - mcspecter
http://spectrum.ieee.org/aerospace/space-flight/ronnie-nader-ecuadors-oneman-space-program#.VqAEJMipnzs.hackernews
======
Infernal
_Of course, Nader is not really alone. The Ecuadorian Civilian Space Agency
(EXA), which he founded in Guayaquil in 2007, counts on about a dozen other
engineers, and despite its name, it is partly owned by the Ecuadorian Air
Force._

Makes a good headline though.

